# Intuos5 Wireless Kit



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

So I am the lucky winner of an Intuos5 Medium drawing tablet. I received notice from Corel after taking part in a number of their product surveys (mostly to complain about lack of 64 bit support for Mac in Corel Painter 12) and the tablet showed up at my door yesterday.

After half an hour of using it, I absolutely love the thing (I also have owned a Graphire 2, a 9x12 Intuos3 and a medium Intuos4). The touch capabilities are a great enhancement to my workflow.

All the Intuos5 tablets have wireless capability via an add-on kit and Wacom sells them for US $39.99. I was wondering if anyone knew of a Canadian vendor that has them. So far I've been unsuccessful in finding one.

Thanks
Scott

Twitter: @scotts1


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

I ended up finding one at Canada Computers here in London.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

does it work well? hows the battery life?


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

So far so good. If you leave the tablet for a while, it goes into power saver mode and you have to hit one of the buttons to wake it up. You can specify how long in the Wacom tablet system pref. The Intuos5 Medium is supposed to get about 10 hours of wireless battery life (i'm still testing). You can just plug in the USB cable and charge it again while using it in wired mode.


----------

